# DowelMax: Opened the Door to Many Possibilities



## mot

I agree, Debbie. The Dowelmax is a precision tool that is easy to use and produces perfect results. It is one of the true bargains in woodworking as it's design, machining, instruction and customer support is rarely matched.


----------



## GaryK

Very cool. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Chipncut

*Thank you Debbie,*

A fine review.


----------



## rikkor

I have been so frustrated by misaligned dowels that I have quit using them completely. This may change my outlook. Thanks for the review Debbie.


----------



## mrtrim

ive had one very similar to these for many years and agree with tom a real woodworkers bargain tool that works very well


----------



## rikkor

I just checked on line. This is a spendy little devil. From the raves, however, sounds like it might be worth it.


----------



## MsDebbieP

I think the cost has to do with the precision components and the fact that is is an invention that is being produced by the inventor and it is still relatively new to the market. Just my thoughts. But the ease to do dowels? _ well worth it.


----------



## Treefarmer

By far the best dowel jig available. You have to love the strength of the joints, especially in comparison to the ease of creation. The versatility is what strikes me though. You can do so much with it. A well thought out tool that is easy to use.


----------



## mot

Yeah, the sticker shock is erased the first time you use it. You just nod, and go, "Ahhhhhhh."


----------



## MsDebbieP

isn't it interesting that we'll pay big bucks for something with no second thoughts and then something else we are shocked by the price.


----------



## rikkor

I am certainly not opposed to spending (significant) money on good tools. I was just surprised when I did check the price on the dowelmax. I will probably end up with one based on the comments I've seen here. (and I trust this bunch)


----------



## affyx

Makes doweling viable - which to me without a decent drill press might make the price worth it. Thanks for the review!


----------



## MsDebbieP

Tom did a great video of it (the reason I purchased one was how easy he made it look.)


----------



## MyronW

Bought one a year ago. Love it. Wanna buy my biscuit joiner? I make you special deal…


----------



## EMVarona

How do you do a T-joint with this?


----------



## MsDebbieP

is this what you mean?
http://www.dowelmax.com/diy-woodjoints.html


----------

